# Any Aussie nurses working in Canada (Calgary)?



## Kyan (Sep 2, 2008)

Hi there

I am new to forum. I am an Aussie and have been living in Calgary for one year exactly. I used to live here 7 years ago and I wasnt involved in Nursing back then as I am now.

I am wondering if there are any Aussie Nurses preferably living in Calgary or BC, that I can get advice about Nursing.

kind regards

KyAn


----------

